# beer on the river



## freeheelintodd (Aug 7, 2005)

I know i will get some rediculous answers, but its mountain buzz oh well. Im going down the grand canyon in 3 weeks. Our TL just bought 1250 cans of beer...some oil cans, some normal, some malt liquor. This is for starters. We are a group of 8 for 20 days. Despite bringing liquor as well, how much would you bring? We were thinking 3 handles or so per person of your favorite liquor as well.


----------



## kayakfreakus (Mar 3, 2006)

If my math is right, thats little over seven beers per person per day. Combine that with the liquor and I think you might be pretty close. 

But being more of a beer aficionado and on the slower days maybe some day drinking, I would probably bump it to between 10-12 beers per person per day, but that probably also suggests I have a problem.

But its the Grand Canyon and I would hate to be thirsty


----------



## BarryDingle (Mar 13, 2008)

We just got off a 21day trip. I didn't seem to drink near as much as expected FWIW,you're always dealing with wind(sometimes)boils and eddy lines(and rapids) if you're the one oaring....


----------



## RealitySheriff (Oct 16, 2003)

The golden ration that has never let me down...
1 6-pack per person per day and an extra 12-pack per person per week.

This ratio has worked perfectly for me for over 10 years and many many trips.


----------



## Tiggy (May 17, 2004)

Boy we are just a bunch of alcholics looking for a 7-20 day binge!


----------



## Chip (Apr 7, 2007)

My theory: if you get cheap-ass beer you swill it. If you get good canned beer (Dale's Pale, Fat Tire, Newcastle Brown, Modelo Especial, Pilsner Urquell, Point) you tend to drink less. 

Four a day (or five if it's really hot) is my limit.


----------



## tony (Apr 19, 2004)

they make pilsner urquell in cans? sometimes I get a little tired of PBR all the time...a who am I kidding I never get tired of PBR but still it would be nice. Where can you find the cans of PU?


----------



## bob larrabee (Apr 4, 2007)

*its like a gun*

Beer is like a gun, a pfd, or spare oars; it's better to have it and not need it than need it and not have it. Cash is about useless down there so if you want to trade for something beer is good. I gave away 6 30 packs and took 16 more home. You need to be prepared for anything and that includes losing a boat full of beer. We took 28 beers per person per day and that worked out great.


----------



## Chip (Apr 7, 2007)

The local beer shop has Urquell in 16-oz. tallboys in 4-packs. Sort of a nice change. I also drink a lot of Fosters, which tastes good at river temps. 

Point beer (from Wisconsin) has the most beautiful can on earth: a really vivid deep blue. I went on a river trip with a guy from there and he brought a couple cases: unforgettable.


----------



## mttodd (Jan 29, 2009)

kettle house from missoula makes an ipa and a scottish ale in cans. Never seen pu in a can would be nice. check out tap-a-draft systems for your favorites filled at your local brewery. uses co2 or nitrogen cartridges stays fresh for weeks!


----------



## Wirednoodle (Feb 10, 2009)

mttodd said:


> kettle house from missoula makes an ipa and a scottish ale in cans. Never seen pu in a can would be nice. check out tap-a-draft systems for your favorites filled at your local brewery. uses co2 or nitrogen cartridges stays fresh for weeks!


With the volume of microbreweries in the NW I am definitely going to look into this!!!

Cheers!


----------



## tallboy (Apr 20, 2006)

we are running cataract on wed and just spent $1K on beer and booze, 26 30 packs and about 2 handles of every flavor. 12 people @ 10 PBR's a day. the light drinkers make up for the heavy drinkers and everyone gets sauced on cocktails at camp...yeeehaww!!!

happy spring safe travels on the water


----------



## raftus (Jul 20, 2005)

We did about 6-7 beers a day and about enough booze for 6 mixed drinks a night on my GC trip. Worked well. Some of the booze ended up in baileys/peppermint schnapps/hot chocolate morning drinks - November mornings can be cold.

There was a beer in flagstaff with a turtle on the 30-packs that we thought was good for the money - $16 for 30 beers. Forgot the name, I think we got it at the Safeway on the east side of town. 

We had our shuttle folks bring a bunch of cold beer with them to the takeout. Always nice to know that you will have cold beer at the end of an epic trip.


----------



## paulie (Mar 18, 2007)

Todd,

make sure you have enough booze, 3 handles each sounds like a good #, we ran out and were itching for some hard stuff, plenty of beer though, and we had 12 pack per person per day, definitely don't want to run out of beer down there. Also, bring a bunch of lime juice in the little bottles, it spices it up a bit and can make a nice refreshing addition to most canned beers. and make sure you have plenty of whiskey, at least a bottle per night. have fun


----------



## stillkicken (Nov 30, 2003)

I don't drink alcohol and one of these days I'm going to put together a no booze trip. Think of how much lighter your boats will be.


----------



## lmaciag (Oct 10, 2003)

Keg beer is great. For our GC trip we had 20 five gallon micro-brew kegs for 12 people (plus personal stash). Drop a keg to chill and settle when you get to camp, tap & enjoy all evening, fill up water bottles in the morning for the day. Worked well. Thinking about a CO2 system to keep bigger kegs fresh longer.


----------



## Riparian (Feb 7, 2009)

stillkicken said:


> I don't drink alcohol and one of these days I'm going to put together a no booze trip. Think of how much lighter your boats will be.


I'm getting the DTs just thinking about your no-booze trip!


----------



## richp (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi,

I claim the record for making a full GC trip with the least amount of adult beverages. On my 23-day GC trip in '07, we managed to get down with one six pack. 

Three cans were used to cook the brats on night 7. Two were consumed below Lava in memory of our buddy Marshall, who couldn't make the trip. And one was safely returned to Flagstaff.

Rich Phillips
gulchradio.com


----------



## riverdoghenry (Nov 18, 2008)

*******

One of my wife's friends manages a bar and she always gets us large cases of canned ***** for cheap from the distributor. I live in Utah and it sucks paying $2 each at the state liquor store for the good stuff.


----------



## Big Da (Mar 8, 2006)

Go with 10 per person per day. You always need to have some to share and factor in the losses. For instance, some JKASS stole our drag bag at MatKat last fall. Don't forget to bring plenty of Guinness!


----------



## Eddy Groover (Mar 25, 2005)

I like to bring plenty for bow weight. 12 per person per day.


----------



## coldandstupid (Feb 20, 2008)

A beer a mile works well for a 14 to 16 day canyon trip


----------



## paulk (Apr 24, 2006)

On our last Cataract trip we drank beer in the day and bagged wine at night. Fun to sit round the fire and slap the bag. I think it was about 10 beers per day, a bag of wine for ever two people (for 5 days), and a couple of handles. 

The buzz needs to start AA meetings


----------



## rg5hole (May 24, 2007)

18 days...11 people...9 kegs. Well we polished one off the night before launch day.
You need an american D style tap. Make sure you get at least 6' of dispense hose 1/4 or less to avoid foaming.
5# CO2
2 extra o2 hand pumps (backup)

costs a LOT less, way less hastle, no garbage, space is less, and you sink the kegs while floating for chilled beers on tap.

Keeps the group together as well...proximity wise.

ohh and then you can ride the muthafuckas...


----------



## TakemetotheRiver (Oct 4, 2007)

richp said:


> Hi,
> 
> I claim the record for making a full GC trip with the least amount of adult beverages. On my 23-day GC trip in '07, we managed to get down with one six pack.
> 
> ...


What did you survive on?! The dehydration must have been awful. :wink:


----------



## Chip (Apr 7, 2007)

riverdoghenry said:


> One of my wife's friends manages a bar and she always gets us large cases of canned ***** for cheap from the distributor.


That's somethin' I ain't never had on no river trip. :mrgreen:

Just fooling— I love _Negra_ Modelo (la cerveza es negra, entiende?) but haven't seen it in cans. Now that I know it exists, I'll try to order some. Modelo Especial (cerveza rubia) is good, but I love the dark stuff.


----------



## Demosthenes (Dec 19, 2008)

stillkicken said:


> I don't drink alcohol and one of these days I'm going to put together a no booze trip. Think of how much lighter your boats will be.


Thats like saying "I'm going to go kayaking without a paddle." If you want to have a fucking awful time that sounds like a great idea. Personally, being drunk 24/7 on a raft trip isn't a neccessity, its a commandment from god.



richp said:


> Hi,
> 
> I claim the record for making a full GC trip with the least amount of adult beverages. On my 23-day GC trip in '07, we managed to get down with one six pack.
> 
> Three cans were used to cook the brats on night 7. Two were consumed below Lava in memory of our buddy Marshall, who couldn't make the trip. And one was safely returned to Flagstaff.


That sounds like it sure was fun. I'm betting you went with that religous guy who thinks that the canyon is 6,000 years old. Playing scrabble every night in camp for 23 days sure was a blaaasstt.


----------



## Mr Beaver (Mar 8, 2009)

Completely agree, Demo, you don't need to be drunk, but 5 beers, that won't get me to siesta time of day 1.

Half the reason I STARTED rafting instead of my hardshell is so I can bring along all the adult beverages I want.


----------



## El Flaco (Nov 5, 2003)

lmaciag said:


> Worked well. Thinking about a CO2 system to keep bigger kegs fresh longer.


Talk to Dave Frank about that one. He's your man with the Plan.


----------



## richp (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi Demonsthenes,

Yeah, I guess it wasn't your typical Buzz trip on the Grand. 

Two rafts with two geezers rowing, and a pleasantly young passenger. Early to bed, early to rise. Got our miles in before noon many days. Stopped whenever we wanted for hikes and/or pictures. Five layover days. 

It was a tough regime, but we somehow held up under the strain.....

Have a good one.

Rich Phillips
gulchradio.com


----------



## rehamxela (Jul 20, 2008)

stillkicken said:


> I don't drink alcohol and one of these days I'm going to put together a no booze trip. Think of how much lighter your boats will be.


you have all that flotation for a reason!!


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

And half the reason I STARTED drinking is so I could row a raft.



Mr Beaver said:


> Completely agree, Demo, you don't need to be drunk, but 5 beers, that won't get me to siesta time of day 1.
> 
> Half the reason I STARTED rafting instead of my hardshell is so I can bring along all the adult beverages I want.


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

what is this ''layover'' day?

he means hungover day right?


richp said:


> Hi Demonsthenes,
> 
> Yeah, I guess it wasn't your typical Buzz trip on the Grand.
> 
> ...


----------



## Demosthenes (Dec 19, 2008)

When I saw his post I cracked up out loud. I just had a flashback to waking up at the Westwater take out and realizing that the last thing I remembered from the day before was running Skull...


----------



## raftus (Jul 20, 2005)

If Rich wants to drink one beer a trip - more power to him. That guy has done more for our access to the Grand Canyon than most of us have done in total for any river anywhere. He has my respect, even if we can all drink him under the table before we get a good buzz going. Besides we all should get to have the trip we want, 12 beers a day or 2 for a trip. 

The people who tick me off are the ones who say you can only bring 2 beers a day on their trip. True story from a friend who went on the grand last summer - 2 beer a day limit. TL's rule. I'm surprised there wasn't a mutiny.


----------



## TakemetotheRiver (Oct 4, 2007)

raftus said:


> If Rich wants to drink one beer a trip - more power to him. That guy has done more for our access to the Grand Canyon than most of us have done in total for any river anywhere. He has my respect, even if we can all drink him under the table before we get a good buzz going. Besides we all should get to have the trip we want, 12 beers a day or 2 for a trip.
> 
> The people who tick me off are the ones who say you can only bring 2 beers a day on their trip. True story from a friend who went on the grand last summer - 2 beer a day limit. TL's rule. I'm surprised there wasn't a mutiny.


I agree- anyone who doesn't want their share of the beer, I'll be happy to help. So, Sean, where did you hide the extras for each day?


----------



## Mr Beaver (Mar 8, 2009)

2 beer limit? I would bring 2, 40 oz Malt Liquors then.


----------



## richp (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi Raftus,

Thanks for the kind words, but a lot of other hard-working folks preceded me on GC access issues. And now that I'm less active, others still are carrying on today through Grand Canyon Private Boaters Association. (check out gcpba.org)

And Demothenes probably has figured out the reason I don't drink. No doubt he's seen me on the river, and knows that it interferes with the way my anti-psychotic medication works.....

Have a good one.

Rich


----------



## knappco (Aug 4, 2006)

back to the subject. I like to say 12 pack per peron per day cuz some drink more, some drink less and you may flip a boat and lose a fraction of your brew. I would air on the side of more beer because the heaver you are the bigger the holes you can punch (and there are some nice ones in the GC). As for transporting beer from CO to AZ your gonna spend more in gas and lost space then gain in a savings buying on sale in your home town. So far you have about 1000 Lbs. in brew. They have liquer stores out side the GC that are usedto servicing river rats like ourselfs. Choice of beer is very personal, my take is; PBR's can't go wrong, Modelos have a thick can and tend to be more druable especaily for a trip that long, "Modezes" are also white and don't heat up in the sun as quick. However Bud's have a thin skin and break easer so if your gonna take em drink em first. I don't like tall boys (24 OZ) in the summer cuz the bottom is always warm flat nasty ass. but it does minimize pieces of trash. Make sure each boat has a good drag bag to cool down your suds. when you go to the put in I would recomend taking 2 trips 1 for all your gear and people and 1 for your booze and ice. we tryed to do both and ended up with a pathfinder low rider.
However you do it your gonna have the trip of a lifetime!

just my 2 cents


----------



## EZDingo (Mar 26, 2011)

RealitySheriff said:


> The golden ration that has never let me down...
> 1 6-pack per person per day and an extra 12-pack per person per week.
> 
> This ratio has worked perfectly for me for over 10 years and many many trips.


I also prescribe to this ratio. Personally, the 6-pack/day is PBR and the extra 12 pack is always good dark and tasty beer. Although, I do like the keg idea to cut down on waste and cans, although it might mess up my river math. Remember, you only borrow beer!


----------



## shappattack (Jul 17, 2008)

knappco said:


> I don't like tall boys (24 OZ) in the summer cuz the bottom is always warm flat nasty ass.


drink faster


----------



## Brushfire830 (Feb 18, 2008)

My calculations have always been a case and a half a day per two people, plus the handles for fire sitting and relaxing. but don't forget the 2 cases for pre launch night party also.


----------



## maureen (Jul 22, 2008)

The main thing to remember is you can't buy more!!!! 20 days is a long time. We did the canyon in march when it was cold and consumed about 10 per day per person, plus 3 handles per person total. Bet that number will go up when it's hot. Plus it's nice to have some currancy down there. Take into account lost and broken beers as well. And make sure to bring some canvas bags for empty cans for recycle.
Have fun! I'm going to go do a shot of Jack to wash away the sadness of our trip being over!


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

Brushfire830 said:


> ..... but don't forget the 2 cases for pre launch night party also.


 I guess it's my crew too, but we have had at least a couple of prelaunch beer scares when over exuberant celebration at arriving at the put in caused unbridled consumption and subsequent 'beer scare' to the point where various members had to drive to town to acquire more beverages. 



richp said:


> Three cans were used to cook the brats on night 7. Two were consumed below Lava in memory of our buddy Marshall, who couldn't make the trip. And one was safely returned to Flagstaff.
> Rich Phillips


I don't trust artists with just one name, european ski instructors and anyone who would take so little and then return with a single beer. That beer did not want to return to Flagstaff. That beer wanted the trip through your body and filtering mechanisms and to be returned into Lake Mead and ultimately to the Mother. If you didn't drink at all would be easier to understand than this. Bless you Rich, I know you are the real deal, but this causes me much confusion. 



raftus said:


> The people who tick me off are the ones who say you can only bring 2 beers a day on their trip. True story from a friend who went on the grand last summer - 2 beer a day limit. TL's rule. I'm surprised there wasn't a mutiny.


I guest guided on a commercial low water Middle Fork with someone I hadn't worked for before. Since it was a fly in to Thomas ( further down than Indian) and I knew it would be a bastard of unloading and schlepping down the trail and hot......I brought beer. As in a case maybe case and a half or so. I mean you don't fly in to the Middle Fork and bring a six pack. Who does that?

My fellow guest guides were all quite happy to partake of the frothy cold goodness. Empties were stashed, some was put on ice and all was well until night one after the peeps flew in. Their lead guides had flown in the the guests so they knew nothing about what was in my cooler. I knew nothing about their repressive drinking policy. One of the leads informed me that they didn't allow beer on the river. No problem I didn't drink at all on the river. No, no he says. Our guides aren't allowed to drink on the trip at all. Even at night. 

My reply - Maybe that's why you are having trouble finding people to work for you! And why you had to call my sorry retired ass. I have 3/4 of a case of ice cold Bud left and unless you want to fly me out right now, I will drink it only at night and very discretely if you wish, but I am not quitting drinking right now for the rest of the trip. 

I had guests begging beers off me at night since the outfitter ( if you can call them that) brought not a single beer, bottle of wine or fifth of booze for the guests. Some peoples kids, I swear.


----------



## fiya79 (Feb 9, 2010)

I don't drink so I am a great guy to have along when the supply runs low.

As a frequent TL and very lucky permit holder my policy is no drinking until we arrive at camp for the day. I know some people think they need some lubrication to get going but they do fine if they must refrain for a few hours. I realize the vast majority of rafters can handle a 6 pack with no discernable effect but that is because most rafters seem a little buzzed all the time.

My logic is that on my trip if something terrible goes wrong I don't want anyone (including myself) to feel that they could have done anything better or differently. A split second makes a difference in some cases and I don't want it to be hampered by any amount of mind altering substance. 

As a former lead guide I hated seeing other guides who were getting paid to be responisble for people quickly become unable to be responsible for themselves at camp. It adds to my work load, makes them less trustworthy to the guests and makes them pretty rough the next day. 

This might be OK for private trips with a crack of noon start but I don't see the appeal. I have been on many dry trips and they are just as fun. A few beers at camp and some mixed drinks by the fire is probably the right amount.

I have come across too many trips that are struggling to deal with the drunk guy who is endangering himself and everyone else or groups that have had river drama when drinking gets heavy and mistakes are made.

6 per person per day sounds right.


----------



## fireman9500 (Feb 15, 2010)

I always get hammered right off the bat. Shots of fireball and gladiators first thing in the AM. That way I always have a good excuse to a great pin or flip 
And always bring at least 8 beers extra per person for the pre launch party.


----------



## cracksmeup (Sep 3, 2008)

*That's all your taking?*

Malt liqour! Your just drinking that to get drunk!


----------



## RockyMountainMan (May 5, 2010)

What a great read... I am chuckling at these posts.

Here's what I have found on the river. I will usually drink my first beer each day promptly upon launching the boat in the mid to late morning. (Occasionally I will have a couple with my eggs though.) I like to drink Modus Hoperandi, Dale's Pale, and the like. Now, these beers have a high alcohol content - upwards of 6.5%. Consequently, drinking these beers all day and into the night for me is not practical. This is why I also carry a 'utility' beer, one that has a lower alcohol content. Many people like PBR, but I choose the Banquet Beer - Coors Original. It has a crispness to it when served ice cold that I enjoy. 

Now, don't laugh, but I also pack another beverage used primarily to hydrate - Big K soda water in the can. Usually no one knows but me that I'm drinking them - I can pull one out, quickly put it in my koozie and pop it open and cheers along with everyone while covertly drinking water, and thusly maintaining a level of sobriety that is quite refreshing sometimes, and as a previous poster noted, somewhat important for certain sections of water.

So, for me, on a river trip, I ration for one 6 pack of good micro brew, one sixer of utility beer, and 4 cans of my trusty Big K soda water per day. Then I multiply this amount by 1.5, because I sure as shit don't want to run out. (I don't drink booze, unless somebody's making margs or bloody's I may have one, or I'll maybe take a swig from a flask 'round the fire if i'm feeling on'ry...)


----------



## reuben (Mar 27, 2011)

_we went for 21 days and took 42 cases of 12oz cans for 12 people and ran out on the last day. yes we know Bill W or at least when he was drinking._


----------



## Sagebrusher (May 12, 2011)

I have noticed many river runners not only have the ability to consume many cans, but also manage to keep the emptys out of the river.


----------



## shawnywhitewater (May 24, 2010)

*beer in a box*

Best solution...Flathead lake brewing Company in Woods Bay or Missoula sells a 1 gallon growler, check out montanaelements.com for details. I own 5 of them any beer loving tap room can fill them and they are perfect for floating. Keeps the brew fresh up to 3 weeks, why one would wait so long to drink it is beyond me, and its unbreakable. Take a look im sure youll approve


----------



## peernisse (Jun 1, 2011)

kayakfreakus said:


> If my math is right, thats little over seven beers per person per day. Combine that with the liquor and I think you might be pretty close.
> 
> But being more of a beer aficionado and on the slower days maybe some day drinking, I would probably bump it to between 10-12 beers per person per day, but that probably also suggests I have a problem.
> 
> But its the Grand Canyon and I would hate to be thirsty


I second this. My usual beer packing number is 10 per person per day for all people unless you know they do not drink AT ALL. Don't take the chance. Don't listen to those who claim they will just have a few! This number 10 works well for me and my trips as some people will drink 5 and some will drink 15 LOL. Also, for the grand, if you can I would go 12 per person per day because running out would be a bummer.


----------



## peernisse (Jun 1, 2011)

shawnywhitewater said:


> Best solution...Flathead lake brewing Company in Woods Bay or Missoula sells a 1 gallon growler, check out montanaelements.com for details. I own 5 of them any beer loving tap room can fill them and they are perfect for floating. Keeps the brew fresh up to 3 weeks, why one would wait so long to drink it is beyond me, and its unbreakable. Take a look im sure youll approve


Hmmm. Big empty glass bottles to carry on a Grand trip. No thanks LOL.


----------



## shawnywhitewater (May 24, 2010)

The growler is recycled plastic, with a tap. No glass thats the beauty!


----------



## shawnywhitewater (May 24, 2010)

Also when they are empty they lay flat, the tag line is "it shrinks when you drink"


----------



## mrburns (Oct 8, 2007)

Kind of a rookie question, but how do you store all of those cans in your boat? I have been on 5-6 day trips where we were able to store everything in coolers, but with 20 cases between 2 people in boat, that takes up a lot of room. I know about drag bags, but my question is more about rigging to flip. Ammo cans? Bags?

I usually go with 12 pack/person/day, along with a handle or two for evenings, rain, wind, etc. Better to have too much than end up 
dehydrated!


----------



## arkriverrat (Apr 11, 2005)

I buy the beer for my annual Memorial Day trip, and we plan on 10 per person per day for the total trip number. Yes, this includes non-drinkers. At the end of a trip, we usually have ~ 0-5% left. We drink pretty heavily, but there is nothing worse then no access to a cold one on a hot raft! (Oh, this number also takes into account that there will be Riveritas, Yampatinis, and Whiskey toasts virtually every evening!


----------

